# Photo Phile Contest: Back to School Buns!



## Elf Mommy (Sep 13, 2009)

[align=center]Back to School Buns!








 A new Photo Phile contest to welcome us back to school!


 Hello pencils!
Hello books!
Hello teachers' dirty looks!

 Set them up and take those photos!!!

 Only one entry per rabbit in your household, as usual! 

 Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc.

 The contest will run until midnight EST, Wednesday, September 30, 2009

 We will have a 
 Grand Champion
 1st Runner Up
 2nd Runner Up
 3 Honorable Mentions
 and many
 Awesome Participants[/align]


----------



## BSAR (Sep 13, 2009)

Ooh yay I will have to enter this one!!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 14, 2009)

want to enter this one, have idea for piccie!


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh oh, I take one, later =)


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is my piccie, It's not brill but it was hard to get everything in the shot and keep the text readable lol Blue took rather a liking to the pen and was playing with it!
So here is the final result!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh that is SOOOO cute!!!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 17, 2009)

thanks it took ages trying to get the right shot. he was determined to try to shred up the paper lol! Unfortunatly you can't see it in the shot where he ripped it, I tried to be creative with it and wrote ooops got a bit peckish next to it lol!


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 17, 2009)

here's my interpretation Trixie loved being in the backpack and I had a very hard time getting her out she kept going back in, finally Zander just put it on and I got the shot


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

great shot, Denise! I love the expression on your son's face


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thx he was saying cheese burger


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dave that is way too funny, but isn't it the whole thing??? lol


----------



## myheart (Sep 22, 2009)

:roflmao: Way too funny Wabbitdad!!!! I hope Kirby's mom gets to see this!!!!

Thanks for the laugh, even if I can't laugh out loud because I am at work....

myheart


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 22, 2009)

:rofl:
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

This was laugh-out-loud funny for me too! Thanks Dave!
But Skippery, honey, you're looking at the wrong page. King Kirby's Rabbit Nation is not in Asia  :USAflagwaving:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Sep 23, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> But Skippery, honey, you're looking at the wrong page. King Kirby's Rabbit Nation is not in Asia  :USAflagwaving:


She's not very good at Geography...that's why she had to do the* Bonus Question*


----------



## SablePoint (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## wabbitmom12 (Sep 23, 2009)

Coniglio: :roflmao:Mr. Bun Bun is a NAUGHTY boy!


----------



## SablePoint (Sep 24, 2009)

He got detention for chewing up his math book. 
Becuase he is old, not fixed, yet he has never had kids, so he finds multiplication tables an embarrassment to him.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Coniglio wrote: *


> He got detention for chewing up his math book.
> Becuase he is old, not fixed, yet he has never had kids, so he finds multiplication tables an embarrassment to him.


Poor Mr. Bun Bun...a rabbit who cannot MULTIPLY :apollo:


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 30, 2009)

When do we get to vote?


----------



## BSAR (Sep 30, 2009)

Dang I forgot to enter.....ive been so busy.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 2, 2009)

^^^ Yeah that 
Any possible way we can extend the deadline through this weekend?
Pretty please?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 3, 2009)

I guess so...I've been so busy. I'm opening it back up. I'm going to start the vote tomorrow evening, though. I really want to get the next one started for October. It's great pumpkin weather


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's Slatey... truly, smarter than the average grad student (Stan  )


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 4, 2009)

:thumbupCongrats Slatey on your square hat! lol


----------

